Ask HN: Where do you find factual, unbiased news? - projectbar
======
Tepix
I don't think it exists. Therefore the best option is to read a couple of
different opinions (try to leave your bubble) and make up your own mind.

For example when I want to learn about the russian perspective on a certain
topic (in addition to the one served by western media) i go to RT.

Are you reading something about Iran? Why not check the Iranian News agency,
too?

Or perhaps it's more mundane and you just want to know which brand of device
to buy. You may be able to find some unbiased hardware tests online at some of
the more reputable addresses. I'm not going to name any :-)

------
helph67
Try performing a search for "news aggregator" which may provide a list of
sites that provide many updated links to over sites, often divided into
categories. The better ones allow you to maintain your own list of categories.

